# bilder werden nicht angezeigt!



## marcel2 (8. Nov 2006)

das bild in der datei kann ürgendwie nicht angezeigt werden,
obwohl es mit compilieren locker geklappt hat. Was ist daran falsch??! ???:L  ???:L  ???:L 

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
public class HPUhr extends Applet	
{
	Image Bg;
	public void init ()
	{
 	Bg = getImage ( getCodeBase(),"images/bguhr.jpeg" );
	}
	public void paint ( Graphics g)
	{
 	g.drawImage ( Bg, 0, 0, this);
	}
}
```

Danke schonmal im vorraus!!!
[/code]


----------



## dieta (8. Nov 2006)

Gibt er dir 'ne Exception?


----------



## marcel2 (8. Nov 2006)

dieta hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt er dir 'ne Exception?


Was ist eine Excepition? :shock:


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Nov 2006)

marcel2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dieta hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Laufzeitfehler der in der Java-Konsole ausgegeben wird.

Vielleicht dauert das Bild laden einfach zu lange. Warte einfach mit Hilfe
eines MediaTrackers bis das Bild vollständig geladen wurde.

(Und bevor du jetzt fragst, was ein MediaTracker ist, gib das Wort
einfach als Suchbegriff in der Suche dieses Forums ein; dort wirst
du dutzendfach kopierbaren Code finden)


----------

